# Looking into Culinary Schools, but confused?!



## schultzyj69 (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello, I am a 21 year old student looking into pursuing culinary arts as a profession. I have worked in some little kitchens not the professinal oporations that most chefs are used to, just small family owned resturants. I love to cook and i enjoy the busyness of the work, but what i am wondering is what school to consider. I have been told by schools that only provide diploma programs that the diploma is fine because of the schools name, but then i have been told by other schools that offer a AAS and a BA degree in Culinary Arts that a bachlors or associates is automatically better due to it being an acctual degree...i am hoping that someone on this forum can shead some light into my current delima, i am vary confused about which way i should go to get a good culinary education, should i do the diploma just because of the schools name (Institute for Culinary Education, NYC, French Culinary Inst. NYC) or should i go ahead and go for the 2 year or 4 year degree ( Johnson and Whales, The Art Institutes, or The Culinary Institute of America) those are some of the schools im looking into, i am hoping a student or a chef can give me a little help with my current situation. 

Thank you for your time in reading this posting.

Josh


----------



## ghettoracingkid (Feb 19, 2007)

Im a former student of AI of NYC any question abotu the school let me know or PM me


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

This is the advice that I got from my chefs at school and at work...get your AAS degree in culinary and a BA in HRM or Hospitality Management.

And as far as J&W or CIA dont do it, overpriced and not worth the money


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

If you want to get your feet wet, I am at Collin College and our classes are in a word, VERY LOW COST, look at your local COMMUNITY COLLEGE. 
If you are set and ready to put a chunk of your hard earned cash on the line, go with J&W or CIA or ICE or French Culinary or .... a degree granting institution. 

I love the lil college I'm teaching at because it is reasonable and myself and the other chefs are trained by CIA and J&W or Paris. We are from the East Coast and West Coast and have many years of training and experience under our collective belts. You can do your basic AS or BS and go on to the private colleges to finish your masters etc.


Ask yourself some tough questions and do what you can afford. No matter where you go, if you are seriously passionate and really apply yourself, network and study you'll do well. 

I am very happy with my experience at J&W and find professionals from all walks but mainly J&W, CIA and folks that went to community college and really took full advantage....heck, folks that started as dishwashers and had the fire in the belly to learn and grow and work, degree or not, professionals the same.

hope this helps.


----------



## longislandtommy (Aug 16, 2007)

Yea, the majority of the chefs at my school went to CIA, but it was less than half the price it is now when they went.


----------



## lilashley3 (Feb 1, 2008)

I personally think IUP is a good college but thats my opinion. You learn a lot of it and they arent all about taking your money. Its a non-profit college.


----------

